# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Máy in 3D căn bản - tự lắp có khó không ?

## Mr.Printer

Máy in 3D căn bản

Đầu tiên mình xin nói luôn là chúng ta không tự nghĩ ra máy in mà sẽ lắp ráp, chế tạo linh kiện theo sơ đồ, thiết kế có sẵn được chia sẻ bởi dự án mã nguồn mở Reprap. Một cộng đồng những người yêu thích máy in 3D và cùng nhau cải thiện các mẫu máy in được chia sẻ rộng rãi trên mạng internet theo giấy phép mã nguồn mở. Và bài này dành cho các bạn mới tiếp xúc, sv tham khảo ... Chống chỉ định với các thành phần khọm già của cncprovn như : Namcnc, CKD, kem sô le to re, nhị sơn ...Mấy bố này thì khỏi tham khảo toàn mắt xanh mỏ đỏ có sừng có mỏ trong cái ổ này rồi.

I. Nhu cầu về máy in 3D

Tại sao mình lại nói vấn đề này đầu tiên khi hướng dẫn các bạn lắp máy in 3D. Đầu tiên bạn phải xác định nhu cầu của bạn cần chiếc máy in trong lĩnh vực nào, công việc gì từ đó mới xác định được công nghệ in và kiểu máy in mà bạn sẽ lắp. Mỗi công nghệ in và kiểu máy in lại có những ưu nhước điểm khác nhau và phù hợp với từng mục đích sử dụng riêng.

Máy in tự lắp mà mình sắp hướng dẫn sử dụng công nghệ in FDM ( in đùn nhựa hay đắp nhựa từng lớp) ưu điểm của công nghệ này là đơn giản, giá thành lắp máy rẻ, thời gian triển khai nhanh, dễ lắp ráp và sửa chữa. Bên cạnh đó nó cũng có nhược điểm như độ chính xác mô hình không cao ( có sai số so với bản vẽ trên máy tính) nhưng bạn có thể hạn chế phần nào những sai số này, khoảng sai lệch về khoảng giá trị chấp nhận được với nhu cầu của bạn ( nếu bạn nào cần sai số mô hình tương đương như máy CNC thì không nên nghĩ đến máy in 3D công nghệ FDM). Độ mịn hay yêu cầu về bề mặt chi tiết cần nhiều công đoạn để cải thiện (công nghệ in SLA có ưu điểm hơn về mặt này)

II. Xác định kiểu máy in(model) sẽ lắp

Không nói đến các loại máy in lắp sẵn trên thị trường có vô vàn model. Trong dòng máy in Reprap (máy in tự lắp) cũng có rất nhiều kiểu máy in như : Delta, Mendel, Prusa ... Các bạn có thể lên google và search từ khóa Reprap để xem thêm các model khác.

Với kinh nghiệm của bản thân trong loạt bài này mình sẽ hướng dẫn các bạn lắp model Prusa i3 . Vì sao lại chọn model này ?


kiểu máy in 3D prusa i3


Nhìn hình dáng nếu bạn nào biết về cơ cấu máy CNC có thể nhận ra máy có dạng H frame. Hai trục z 2 bên và trục x tạo thành hình chữ H. Ưu điểm của cơ cấu này là dễ lắp đặt và căn chỉnh chuẩn cho máy mặc dù chi phí về linh kiện sẽ nhiều hơn các model khác ( vd model này cần tới 5 motor bước trong khi máy Delta chỉ cần 4) nhưng bạn nên biết chi phí của 1 chút linh kiện sẽ không thể sánh được với lượng thời gian và công sức bạn bỏ ra để căn chỉnh máy, chỉ cần 1 sai sót nhỏ trong cơ cấu cũng dẫn đến máy không thể in được hoặc sản phẩm in không đạt yêu cầu. Và với những bạn mới tiếp cận với công nghệ in 3D thì cơ cấu này tương đối trực quan và dễ hình dung nên khi bạn tìm kiếm linh kiện, lắp ráp cũng sẽ dễ dàng hơn.

Và đặc biết kinh nghiệm của mình mách các bạn thì cơ cấu này tương đối khỏe so với các kiểu máy khác nên sau này khi bạn đã đi sâu vào lĩnh vực thiết kế sẽ có thể ứng dụng để làm nhiều việc khác với chiếc máy in 3D không chỉ dùng để in mô hình( trong các loạt bài chuyên mục khác mình sẽ chia sẻ những ứng dụng này, rất thú vị đó ^ ^).

Ở bài này các bạn cũng đã phần nào xác định được chiếc máy in của mình sẽ như thế nào rồi nhỉ, bài sau mình sẽ chia sẻ cho các bạn cấu tạo và cách thức 1 chiếc máy in 3D hoạt động như thế nào nhé. Khi đã nắm rõ về nguyên lý các bạn sẽ rất thuận tiện trong việc tìm kiếm linh kiện và lắp ráp máy in 3D.

Xin chào và hẹn gặp lại các bạn trong những bài sau.

Nguồn : Máy in 3D căn bản - tự lắp có khó không ?

----------

CKD, Gamo, nambinh, ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

chờ đợi ứng dụng em nó , em có 2 máy rồi mà chỉ toàn in đồ chơi .... chờ đợi ứng dụng thiết thực hơn.

----------

Gamo, Mr.Printer

----------


## hung1706

Hehe anh Nam lụm lặt xem có món đồ chơi nào anh thích không nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

duonghoang, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

> chờ đợi ứng dụng em nó , em có 2 máy rồi mà chỉ toàn in đồ chơi .... chờ đợi ứng dụng thiết thực hơn.


Lâu lâu thấy mày nói đúng dễ sợ  :Wink:  Ở VN thì ứng dụng làm việc gì ta?

----------

Mr.Printer

----------


## CKD

Đã từng phải làm nhiều mẫu cở hộp quẹt. 5 xị/mẫu với công nghệ in phun này.

Ứng dụng thì rất nhiều, nhưng tiếp cận và đánh động được nhu cầu khách hàng thì..... ai làm được đều giấu  :Smile:

----------

loccd, Mr.Printer

----------


## Gamo

Thấy thị trường in 3D VN có vẻ im lìm mà pa?

----------

Mr.Printer

----------


## duonghoang

--- Em có đứa bạn nó đang chế tạo và thượng mại máy này, in nhựa, ceramic, đã làm thành công bằng công nghệ sử dụng dung dịch resin gì đấy, đang phát triển in bằng laser bằng đốt chảy bột nhựa (hoặc vật liệu khác).

----------

Gamo, Mr.Printer, nhatson

----------


## Mr.Printer

*Fused Deposition Modeling (FDM) là gì ?*


FDM là phương pháp tạo hình dựa trên nguyên lý dùng nhiệt nung chảy sợi nhựa thành dạng lỏng ở 170 ~ 220 độ C tùy loại nhựa và phun qua 1 lỗ nhỏ (khoảng 0.5mm tùy loại đầu phun) thành từng lớp mỗi lớp dày khoảng 0.2 mm liên tiếp lớp sau chồng lên lớp trước, trong nhiệt độ môi trường nhựa sẽ đông cứng và liên kết với nhau tạo thành hình dáng yêu cầu.

Công nghệ này đơn giản bạn có thể hình dung như việc người thợ làm bánh kem trang trí bánh kem bóp 1 cái túi kem qua 1 lỗ nhỏ để tạo thành các họa tiết trang trí bánh kem chỉ khác là cái lỗ được thu nhỏ nhiều lần và thay kem bằng nhựa nóng chảy.

Đầu phun FDM thông dụng hiện này là đầu MK8 ngoài ra có các loại đầu phun khác cải tiến hơn nhưng nguyên lý hoạt động vẫn tương tự đầu phun MK8. Với người mới bắt đầu bạn nên làm quen với loại đầu phun này vì nó có giá thành rẻ và dễ sửa chữa, lắp ráp




Đầu phun MK8

*Các bộ phận của đầu phun công nghệ FDM - MK8*

(1) Motor bước (NEMA 17) kiểm soát sợi nhựa hay tốc độ phun của đầu phun. Khi motor này quay nhanh thì  sợi nhựa được đẩy xuống buồng nung nhanh và tạo áp lực đẩy nhựa lỏng phun ra nhanh hơn ở kim phun

(2) Phần gá kẹp sợi nhựa dẫn hướng qua bánh răng của motor bước để motor có thể cuốn được sợi nhựa


Cơ cấu dẫn hướng sợi nhựa của đầu phun MK8

(3) quạt và đế tản nhiệt ngoài chức năng tản nhiệt cho motor bước thì còn tránh để nhiệt lan trên buồng nung sợi nhựa gây chảy sợi nhựa khi chưa vào trong buồng nung ( đảm bảo sợi nhựa chỉ bị chảy ra trong buồng nung)

(4) Buồng nung chảy sợi nhựa bao gồm một trở kháng nhiệt và cảm biến báo nhiệt độ buồng nung về bo mạch xử lý

(5) Kim phun nơi nhựa lỏng sẽ được đùn ra ngoài qua 1 lỗ phun đường kính 0.5mm

Bạn đã hiểu làm thế nào để máy in có thể tạo hình nhựa được rồi đúng không phần sau mình sẽ giải thích làm thế nào máy có thể tạo được hình nhựa theo kích thước mô hình số hóa trên máy tính nhé.

Xin chào và hẹn gặp lại các bạn trong những bài sau.

Nguồn : Cấu tạo và nguyên lý hoạt động của máy in 3D - Đầu phun công nghệ FDM

----------

anhcos, CKD, duonghoang, Gamo

----------


## hung1706

hehe em rất mù về công nghệ nên đọc vào bù lu bù loa lên  :Big Grin: . Có nhiều bài viết về In3D còn dang dở là vì làm chưa xong hay làm xong rồi giấu luôn rồi làm em nhỏ hoang mang quá  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Em rất thích máy In3d nhưng chả biết loại nào tốt và chất lượng ra sao cả. Thế nên thắc mắc lớn nhất của em là sự khác biệt giữa máy in ngoại nhập (1500$ đến 6000$) và máy in made in VN (4tr đến 6tr) là như thế nào. 
VD như chất lượng in, độ chính xác (tất nhiên là càng đắt càng chính xác, càng có chất lượng tốt...vv. Nhưng lí do chính xác là từ đâu thì mong cao nhân chỉ điểm ạ  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Mr.Printer

Theo quan điểm cá nhân của mình xin đóng góp chút ý kiến cho anh em bàn luận và gạch đá ^ ^

Máy in có nhiều loại nhưng tốt xấu thế nào lại phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào người sử dụng, thiết kế mô hình. Máy tốt mà người sử dụng chưa tốt thì cũng khó hiệu quả. 

Chất lượng thì phải nói máy của các hãng lớn dù sao vẫn có phần hơn các máy tự lắp ở chỗ đã được chạy thử và căn chỉnh sau nhiều model sao cho tối ưu ( nhưng nếu bác nào pro thì vẫn có thể căn chỉnh máy tự lắp chạy chất lượng ngang với máy hãng).

Linh kiện của một số hãng (1 số thôi nhé) có chất lượng tốt hơn các bộ kít tự lắp khá nhiều (điển hình là vitme và thanh trượt).

Khác biệt giữa các máy việt nam tự lắp và ngoại nhập còn phải bàn đến công nghệ. Máy việt nam tự lắp đa phần là công nghệ FDM (theo thiển kiến của em thì chưa thấy máy tự lắp công nghệ khác) Nếu so với các máy SLA nhập ngoại thì không thể so sánh được vì công nghệ SLA cho ra sản phẩm chất lượng tốt hơn nhưng giá thành máy và chi phí cho 1 sản phẩm cao hơn rất nhiều.

Nếu cùng công nghệ FDM thì 1 số bác việt nam lắp cứ dùng dao mổ trâu để giết gà phang đồ CNC vào như mấy cao thủ trên này thì em nghĩ chắc cung không kém máy ngoại nhập đâu  :Smile: )

----------


## hung1706

Theo cá nhân em đã tham khảo lung tung beng thì các trường đại học và các trường đào tạo nghề bây giờ cũng khá chịu chơi khi mua cả kit máy 1500$ đến 2500$ để sinh viên thực tập và tiếp cận. Không phụ thuộc quá nhiều vào mô hình hay trình độ của người sử dụng đâu ạ  :Big Grin: . (công nghệ thì dễ học lóm và tích lũy kinh nghiệm học nhanh lắm)
Không chỉ riêng công nghệ FDM mà còn nhiều (3) công nghệ đã được sử dụng chỉ mục đích cho ra sản phẩm chất lượng cao, không qua làm nguội vv...Mà đa số làm xong thì giấu rất ghê chứ không lòi ra đâu nên khó thấy lắm hehe. Còn in thực phẩm thì chỉ mới thấy in bánh cookie ra chơi thôi chứ chưa có ai dám ăn thử  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Nói chung là em vẫn đang thắc mắc cần cao nhân chỉ giáo vài thông số cơ bản để cho sản phẩm tốt nên lằng nhằng tí  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Thanks all !

----------


## Mr.Printer

*Bộ não điều khiển hoạt động của máy in 3D*


Bài trước mình đã giải thích cách thức để đầu phun tạo nên mô hình từ nhựa đúng không nhỉ. Vậy bài này mình sẽ giải thích làm thế nào để máy in 3D tạo nên mô hình với các kích thước, hình dạng được số hóa trên máy tính một cách chính xác nhé.

Các bạn có nhớ mình lấy ví dụ minh họa người thợ làm bánh kem không ? Bạn thấy những hình trang trí trên bánh kem đúng theo ý muốn của người thợ. Để làm được việc đó thì khi vừa bóp túi kem đôi tay người thợ phải di chuyển chính xác theo những hình trang trí mà người thợ làm bánh muốn. Máy in 3D cũng vậy để tạo nên hình dáng thì ngoài việc phun nhựa lỏng ra khỏi kim phun thì kim phun đồng thời cũng phải di chuyển chính xác theo biên dạng những hình được số hóa trên máy tính vậy chúng ta cùng tìm hiểu máy in 3D làm điều này như thế nào nhé.

*I. Cơ cấu truyền động của máy in 3D
*
Máy in 3D truyền động bằng cơ chế dây đai ăn khớp với bánh răng gắn liền với trục của động cơ bước (trục X, Y) mỗi khi động cơ bước quay thì chuyển động qua dây đai tác dụng tới trục X và Y chuyển động tịnh tiến trên trục và ổ bi ( tiến hoặc lùi tùy thuộc vào động cơ quay thuận hay quay ngược). Tương tự với trục Z thì chuyển động được truyền bằng vitme (hoặc thanh ren)

Chi tiết về cơ cấu chuyền động thì mình sẽ nói chi tiết ở các bài sau, ở đây chúng ta có thể thấy để đầu in chạy chính xác được theo biên dạng của vật thể ta cần điều khiển được các động cơ bước ở mỗi trục (X, Y, Z) phối hợp với nhau chính xác. Để làm được điều này thì có 1 bo mạch có nhiệm vụ điều khiển chuyển động của các động cơ bước (step motor).

*II. Bo mạch điều khiển Arduno Mega 2560*


Bo mạch Arduno Mega 2560


Bo mạch này điều khiển các động cơ bước như thế nào có lẽ các bạn cũng không cần phải tìm hiểu sâu vì công việc này chúng ta đã được hỗ trợ bởi dự án mã nguồn mở Arduino và Reprap. Mình sẽ giới thiệu sơ lược để các bạn tham khảo thôi nhé.

Arduno là 1 dự án mã nguồn mở miễn phí của cộng đồng lập trình dựa trên nền tảng ngôn ngữ C. Nó bao gồm 1 bộ phần mềm và các thư viện cần thiết được chia sẻ miễn phí để lập trình các bo mạch Arduno (Mega 2560 cũng là 1 trong số đó) có rất nhiều phiên bản như Arduno UNO, Arduno Mega .... Bản thiết kế của các bo mạch này cũng được chia sẻ miễn phí để ai cũng có thể tải về  dùng mà không phải trả bất kỳ một khoản chi phí nào ( tất nhiên là bạn vẫn phải trả xiền linh kiện điện tử bạn mua để lắp thành bo mạch nhé ^ ^). Dự án Reprap sử dụng phần mềm điều khiển hay còn gọi là firmware Marlin được cộng đồng Reprap viết cho bo mạch Mega 2560 các bạn có thể tải tại đây .

Nhưng tới đây chúng ta lại phát sinh 1 vấn đề , nếu bạn nào am hiểu điện tử thì sẽ biết bo mạch xử lý sử dụng điện thế, công xuất rất nhỏ (chỉ vài mA) trên các cổng điều khiển nên không thể nào điều khiển trực tiếp được các động cơ bước (Nema 17) to đùng đúng không nào ? Để giải quyết điều này ta có các bộ chuyển tiếp hay có thể tạm hiểu là khuếch đại các tín hiệu điều khiển thành công xuất lớn hơn rất nhiều lần dùng để điều khiển động cơ bước gọi là RAMPS Controller Board (viết tắt là RAMPS):


Mạch điều khiển động cơ bước RAMPS


Các ô màu vàng chính là các mạch điều khiển động cơ bước (step driver A4988) tương ứng với các động cơ bước (step motor) của trục X, Y , Z .

RAMPS được cắm chồng lên trên bo mạch Arduno Mega 2560 như hình trên sẽ điều khiển chuyển động của đầu in , bàn in, nhiệt độ đầu in, bàn in ... Nói chung là tất cả các hoạt động của máy in 3D sẽ được sử lý tại đây. Các bạn đã phần nào hiểu được cách thức máy in 3D vận hành như thế nào rồi nhỉ. Bài sau mình sẽ nói về cơ cấu chuyền động và khung máy cũng như các thành phần phụ máy in 3D

Xin chào và hẹn gặp lại các bạn trong những bài sau.

Nguồn : Cấu tạo và nguyên lý hoạt động của máy in 3D - Bo mạch điều khiển

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, cái SLA thì mua resin ở đâu hả bác?

----------

Mr.Printer

----------


## Mr.Printer

Em chịu bác ah nhưng bác thử hỏi mấy thằng bán đồ in chuyển nhiệt xem chúng nó có ko hoặc là lên alibaba thì cái gì cũng có mỗi tội chờ ship hơi lâu. Máy đắt công nghệ cao nên em cũng ko muốn tìm hiểu.

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, cái SLA thì mua resin ở đâu hả bác?


mua chỗ bán máy 3d sla hoặc aliexpress

----------


## Mr.Printer

*Các chi tiết lắp ráp máy in 3D
*


*I. Khung máy Prusa i3
*

Khung máy in 3D


Phải nói đến thời điểm hiện tại thì khung máy của model Prusa i3 đã được cải biến rất nhiều và được chia sẻ rộng rãi trên mạng internet. Bạn có thể sử dụng vật liệu tùy ý theo điều kiện sẵn có để làm khung cho máy in 3D, từ gỗ, acrylic (mi ca), metal (sắt), alu(nhôm) ... Mình đưa ra một vài giải pháp đơn giản cho các bạn không chuyên như tải bản vẽ khung máy tại đây và đem ra cơ sở cắt laze thuê họ cắt mica theo bản vẽ có sẵn hoặc mua bộ kít lắp máy in 3D đã cắt sẵn khung máy bằng mica.

Tuy được biến thể so với thiết kế khung ban đầu nhưng tất cả vẫn tuân thủ khung máy dạng H frame chỉ thay đổi các chi tiết lắp ghép cho phù hợp với các yếu tố như thẩm mỹ, tiết kiệm vật liệu... Nên bạn hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm lựa chọn các loại khung máy tùy ý sao cho thuận tiện nhất.

*Cơ cấu trượt và truyền động của máy in 3D prusa i3 bao gồm:*


Thanh trượt thẳng M8


Vòng bi M8


- Các thanh trượt M8 dài ( thanh thẳng 8mm) và vòng bi M8 (đường kính trong của vòng bi 8mm) bạn có thể thay đổi cơ cấu này nhưng mình khuyên là không nên nếu bạn không muốn phải thay đổi kích thước của các chi tiết lắp ghép đã được thiết kế cho kích thước này( gối đỡ và các rãnh cố định vòng bi)

- Dây đai và bánh răng ăn khớp GT2 hay còn gọi là timing belts với độ rộng 5 hoặc 10mm. Lưu í bạn nên chọn đúng chuẩn kích thước bánh răng và dây đai(độ rộng có thể thay đổi) vì nó liên quan đến hành trình của các trục X và Y nếu sai lệch sẽ phải căn chỉnh lại trong firmwave rất mất thời gian và dễ gây sai số ( sai kích thước sản phẩm mô hình) Độ rộng tiêu chuẩn của dây đai là 5mm nhưng bạn cũng có thể sử dụng các dây đai GT2 với bề rộng lớn hơn. Chú ý về độ co dãn của dây đai  nếu dây đai kém chất lượng hoặc bị trùng sẽ dễ đến tình trạng khi motor đổi hướng đột ngột làm sai lệch hành trình dẫn đến méo dạng khi in (*điển hình là bị méo lỗ khi in*).

*II. Các thành phần khác của máy in 3D*

*1. Bộ nguồn :*

Máy in 3D có các mạch điện chạy với điện áp từ 7-12V nên bạn sẽ cần 1 bộ nguồn cao tần (nguồn xung) 12v đủ khả năng cung cấp điện cho mạch xử lý, các motor và bàn nhiệt ... vào khoảng 250w, bạn có thể tận dụng nguồn máy tính cũ để cấp điện 12V cho máy in 3D ở dây mầu đen(-) và vàng(+) trên cụm dây ra của nguồn (nếu dùng cách này bạn kích bật nguồn bằng cách nối dây mầu xanh lá cây với dây mầu đen để bật nguồn máy tính)

*2.Bàn nhiệt : bàn nhiệt là gì ? tại sao cần bàn nhiệt.*

- Bàn nhiệt là 1 tấm phíp mỏng có kích thước 200 x 200mm bên trong gồm các trở kháng có tác dụng sinh nhiệt trên bề mặt lên đến ~100 độ C. Trên thị trường thông dụng hiện nay đang sử dụng bàn nhiệt MK2 cho các máy in 3D tự lắp.

- Tại sao lại phải sử dụng bàn nhiệt: ta biết khi in nhựa lỏng sẽ được đắp từng lớp lần lượt vậy khi gặp nhiệt độ môi trường nhựa sẽ nguội đi và đông cứng lại. Đặc tính giãn nở của nhựa nhiệt độ cao nở ra và co lại khi nguội, chính điều này dẫn đến hiện tượng các lớp nhựa không nguội đi cùng nhau sinh ra giãn nở khác nhau giữa các lớp làm cho mô hình bị cong vênh. Khắc phục điều này chúng ta sử dụng bàn nhiệt để giữ cho nhiệt độ các lớp trên và lớp dưới cùng gần tương đương, giảm hiện tượng cong vênh khi nguội của mô hình.

*3. Màn hình LCD :*

model prusa i3 sử dụng màn hình LCD 2004 rất thông dụng trên thị trường bạn có thể mua được dễ dàng tại các cửa hàng linh kiện điện tử . Màn hình này giúp hiển thị các thông số của máy in để tiện theo dõi trong quá trình hoạt động. Bạn có thể mua kèm đế gắn màn hình dành cho máy in 3D tự lắp tích hợp thêm núm vặn vô cực điều khiển và khe đọc thẻ SD. Rất tiện dụng khi bạn không muốn phải bật máy tính trong suốt quá trình in khoảng vài tiếng đồng hồ cho 1 sản phẩm.

Vậy là các bạn đã phần nào hiểu được các thành phần của máy in 3D hoạt động ra sao rồi nhỉ. Chuẩn bị linh kiện và lắp ráp máy chiếc máy in của riêng bạn nào, hẹn các bạn bài sau nhé. Nhớ like fanpage để cập nhập các bài viết mới nhé.

Nguồn : Cấu tạo và nguyên lý hoạt động của máy in 3D - Khung máy và các thành phần phụ

----------


## canho79

Máy in 3d dành cho sinh viên nghiên cứu, hoặc kỹ sư đam mê công nghệ nghiên cứu thì có thể tự lắp ráp để thỏa sức tò mò và sáng tạo. Tuy nhiên các dòng sản phẩm này khi áp dụng vào chuẩn công nghiệp thì không thực hiện được, nhiều mẫu in yêu cầu đạt chuẩn sai số cực kỳ nhỏ. Đồng thời độ smood của mẫu sau khi in cũng cực kỳ quan trọng  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

> Máy in 3d dành cho sinh viên nghiên cứu, hoặc kỹ sư đam mê công nghệ nghiên cứu thì có thể tự lắp ráp để thỏa sức tò mò và sáng tạo. Tuy nhiên các dòng sản phẩm này khi áp dụng vào chuẩn công nghiệp thì không thực hiện được, nhiều mẫu in yêu cầu đạt chuẩn sai số cực kỳ nhỏ. Đồng thời độ smood của mẫu sau khi in cũng cực kỳ quan trọng


Vậy bạn nên giới thiệu tổng quan về các công nghệ in có độ chính xác cao hơn để mọi người được mở rộng tầm mắt nào.
Nếu được thì giúp luôn cái so sánh chi phí & hiệu quả sẽ dể đánh giá hơn.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe độ sờ-mút thì em hổng rõ tiêu chuẩn cao thấp thế nào. Mà hiện tại thì em tạm hài lòng với dàn đồ chơi em tự trồng đây ạ.
- Cái bên phải ngoài cùng là cái xấu nhất em in thử nghiệm lúc đầu. Các cái sau thì mặc dù chất lượng không ổn định do nhiều nguyên nhân nhưng cũng cải thiện rõ rệt, đổ nước vào để nguyên vẫn không chảy hay thấm rỉ rỉ ra ngoài. 
- Tuy nhiên chất lượng mẫu in và thời gian in em tạm gọi là có thể "cạnh tranh khập khiễng"" với mấy chú mini đang thương mại ngoài thị trường.



Em đang ngâm cứu in nhiều màu cùng lúc với khả năng fix màu, còn các màu riêng rẽ thì cũng in được nhờ cái dàn màu mè này 



thanks all !

----------

CKD, duonghoang, Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hehe độ sờ-mút thì em hổng rõ tiêu chuẩn cao thấp thế nào. Mà hiện tại thì em tạm hài lòng với dàn đồ chơi em tự trồng đây ạ.
> - Cái bên phải ngoài cùng là cái xấu nhất em in thử nghiệm lúc đầu. Các cái sau thì mặc dù chất lượng không ổn định do nhiều nguyên nhân nhưng cũng cải thiện rõ rệt, đổ nước vào để nguyên vẫn không chảy hay thấm rỉ rỉ ra ngoài. 
> - Tuy nhiên chất lượng mẫu in và thời gian in em tạm gọi là có thể "cạnh tranh khập khiễng"" với mấy chú mini đang thương mại ngoài thị trường.
> 
> 
> 
> Em đang ngâm cứu in nhiều màu cùng lúc với khả năng fix màu, còn các màu riêng rẽ thì cũng in được nhờ cái dàn màu mè này 
> 
> 
> ...


Bác Hưng cũng máu me và xịn ghê hử  :Big Grin: 
Cho học nghề với đó nhé

----------


## duonghoang

--- Bác  hung1706 chơi dàn cơ khủng quá, khác nào lấy kiếm Nhật chém chuối :-p

----------


## hung1706

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  hehe dàn cơ thì hơi quá nhưng mà suy tính ra thì có cái lợi và tiện lắm ạ. 
Mục đích em lắp nhanh, xài test thử nghiệm nhanh, in tốc độ nhanh và quan trọng là tháo nhanh để bán cho nhanh hahaha

----------

Bongmayquathem, duonghoang

----------


## huuminhsh

em cũng có cái máy in 3d mua chị na mà nó hư mất cái đầu phun rồi đầu nhiệt không đủ công suất hay sao ấy lúc ra lúc không .hỏng biết h chế cháo sao nhỉ .cao nhân có cách sử lý j hay không ?

----------


## GORLAK

> --- Em có đứa bạn nó đang chế tạo và thượng mại máy này, in nhựa, ceramic, đã làm thành công bằng công nghệ sử dụng dung dịch resin gì đấy, đang phát triển in bằng laser bằng đốt chảy bột nhựa (hoặc vật liệu khác).


In bằng laser như bác nói mình biết có ng làm rồi, mà module laser cho máy in mình chế cho hắn luôn.

----------


## Vuongcnc

> Ủa, cái SLA thì mua resin ở đâu hả bác?


 công nghệ resin chi phí làm máy rất cao nha các bác, kèm theo 1 lít hóa chất mất vài triệu rồi.

----------


## Gamo

Hix... cái hóa chất đó tự pha chế được ko bác?

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu dễ pha chế thì lấy đâu ra 275 Euro cho 1 kg , hàng resin của Germany.


In 3D dùng resin , nếu dùng laser thì phải xài tới hệ gương lật thì mới hiệu quả thời gian , nhưng bị khuyết điểm không gian chiếu , chỉ chuẩn nhất là gần tâm , càng xa tâm thì độ ổn định sẽ mất dần.

dùng tia UV thì theo hệ của Germany , hệ DIY anh em lấy projector làm đèn chiếu đó , còn cái gì tiếp theo thì chịu khó tham khảo nha.

ở VN , mà cũng nói rõ hơn thì chỉ ở Sài Gòn anh em nghiên cứ u và thương mại thành công rồi , có mấy nhóm ráp và bán máy , nhưng cái máy in đạt và hiệu quả theo khách hàng mua xài và phản hồi thì chỉ có 1 nhóm là đạt thôi.

----------

loccd, slbadguy

----------


## mactech

Em đào cái cổ mộ ngủ quên này lên.


Tình hình là em đâng làm cái máy in 3D, REPRAP 1.4 này. LCD, test với các step XYZ UDX5114 và extruder ngon. Nhưng mang ra máy thật(câu step dir vào mấy bộ J2S) thì không nhúc nhích. em cũng sửa active-low-high:true false trong file configuration cả 2 hôm nay rồi vẫn chưa có kết quả. Các bác có cách nào kết nối Reprap Marlin với AC Servo không ợ, chỉ giúp em. Thanks các bác!

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Có thể tín hiệu output của Reprap firmware nó không tương thích với driver đó cụ.
Còn làm thế nào để tương thích thì với Arduino em chẵng có cách chi hết.

----------

mactech

----------


## mactech

Lúc đầu em nghĩ từ cái mach3 của em đều xuất ra điều khiển được AC servo và Vexta5pha ngon, Marlin cũng đk Vexta ngon-nhưng chịu với servo, nếu tín hiệu ra khác mình có cách nào, giả như mạch đệm không các bác?

----------


## CKD

> Lúc đầu em nghĩ từ cái mach3 của em đều xuất ra điều khiển được AC servo và Vexta5pha ngon, Marlin cũng đk Vexta ngon-nhưng chịu với servo, nếu tín hiệu ra khác mình có cách nào, giả như mạch đệm không các bác?


Muốn biết chính xác nguyên nhân thì phải làm khảo sát bác ạ. Có điều, với Reprap thì nó không cho hiệu chỉnh nhiều thông số nên không nói trước được điều gì.

Trường hợp này cũng không hiếm đâu. Nội chuyện Mach3 mà mỗi loại USB BOB nó cũng có cái chịu chạy, có cái không.
Ngoài ra speck của các driver đôi khi có đề cập đến, đôi khi không  :Smile:

----------

mactech

----------


## kietpro_90

Thị trường in 3D ở VN thấy vẫn còn lặng im, có lẽ người Việt còn quen thẩm mỹ cổ truyền

----------

